# Encontrar la funcion de transferencia



## darkgolden (Abr 15, 2007)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema necesito encontrar la funcion de transferencia de este modelo de planta.

Les agrego los archivos de la planta, el que se llama general se muestra la forma de la planta por así decirlo. Y el que dice bloques cortos es la imagen del diagrama a bloques de la planta.


Descripcion del funcionamiento de la mini planta.

El agua de la tuberia llega por presion normal (presion de agua de una casa normal) a temperatura ambiente y llega al serpentin y de ahi con calor externo se calienta el serpentin con el sensor RTD se mide la temperatura y de ahi se manda la temperatura sensada al dispositivo de control de temperatura que al medier cierta cantidad de temperatura manda una señal de control a la valvula de control para que se abra y libere el agua por la tuberia.

Esta es su descripon espero que alguien me pueda ayudar a encontrar la funcion de transferencia o que me pueda dar ideas de como obtenerla. Si se necesita mas detalles datos especificaciones etc, favor de comentarlo para luego postearlos.


----------



## lunita (Abr 17, 2007)

Mira la funcion de transferencia es la relacion de la salida con la entrada, ya te taca  analizar y hacer todos los calculos te ayudaria pero no se ve muy bien que digamos


----------



## Edu_Mt (Abr 18, 2007)

Creo que necesitas los modelos matematicos de los bloques que has expuesto para poder hacerlo.Como dice Lunita se trata de encontrar la relacion salida respecto de entrada.
No lo se muy bien,pero creo que es un sistema realimentado de lazo cerrado que siendo simple se podria aproximar a esto: 

S(s)/E(s) == (G(s))/(1+G(s)H(s))  

Con S salida, E entrada , y los valores de G y H los sacarias de la modelizacion del sistema fisico.
Pero eso ya depende mas de la información que tengas de como actua el control sobre el caudal.

Bueno espero haberte servido de algo.Aunque por otro lado tampoco te fies mucho de mi que la regulacion automatica la llevo fatal.   

Saludos


----------



## bernardo ovallos (Abr 25, 2009)

qiubo estoy en la misma que vos pero mi planta es una productora de yogurt pero tengo inconvenientes con el modelo matematico de una tuberia has conseguido algo cualquier cossa compartimos información


----------

